
Ask HN: Applying for jobs in unrelated specialisation? - TheElectricCity
I&#x27;m currently 5 years into an enterprise web services role, and have been looking for the chance to move over into iOS application development. 
I work mostly with SOAP&#x2F;HTTP &amp; XML&#x2F;JMS services, with some recent REST&#x2F;JSON experience and a background in C# SQL-backed development.<p>A position has come up in a related agency looking for an &#x27;experienced iOS developer&#x27;. I don&#x27;t have any formal training, or finished personal projects to show, but have been learning Swift&#x2F;iOS Development for the past couple of years through books and online courses, and am confident in my ability to pick up the rest on the job, if I were to get the position.<p>My question is: Have you been successful switching specialisations into a related field without meeting all the stated requirements of the job listing? 
What are the best ways to communicate your eagerness for the new role while also showing you&#x27;ve got practical skills that will translate?
======
androidrobo
In such a situation, job interviewers won’t be placing a premium on a
candidate’s educational qualifications. Instead, they’ll be taking a closer
look at the candidate’s non-academic attributes, such as drive and ambition,
initiative and the ability to be a team player, to name but a few.

